# what's the name of this...



## starlight (Oct 5, 2006)

hi, i need help. for:
a - what is the name brand of the clothing?
b - where can i find a necklace like this?

(refers to the picture)

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/7593/abcdeqc8.th.jpg

does anybody know what brand of clothing that had a sort of upside down horse-shoe as a logo. thanks.


EDIT:

here is a better pic that i drew. i hope it helps.


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 5, 2006)

The necklace is most def. Tifanny & Co. But the picture of the shirt is way too small to see what brand it is.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 6, 2006)

Yea...necklaces is def. T&Co. Cannot see the logo on the shirt at all though


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmm I posted in this about a week ago but it seems to have been lost or deleted. The ohm-like logo is Lululemon, and the pinwheel/flower logo TNA, a brand sold at Aritzia. HTH.


----------

